# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα >  Χαρίζεται χάμστερ

## alkisti

Χαρίζεται ο Κεφτές ! (μήπως ξέρει κανείς το είδος του ; )
[μόνο που έχει μια μικρή ιδιαιτερότητα , και στα 2 του χεράκια έχει μόνο 2 δαχτυλάκια , από ατύχημα σε πετ-σοπ από το οποίο το έκανα καλά]

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αν ειχα χωρο για δευτερο κλουβι θα στον επερνα και αυτον!

"μήπως ξέρει κανείς το είδος του ;"

νομιζω ειναι γκολντ!

----------


## Niva2gr

Μπράβο Άλκηστη! Ενδιαφέρομαι εγώ! Όμως δεν μπορώ να έρθω Αθήνα σύντομα. Οπότε, αν δεν ενδιαφερθεί κάποιος άλλος που να μπορεί να το πάρει, κράτησέ το μου ρεφενέ!

----------


## alkisti

ok !!!!! θα χαρουμε πολυ να το δωσουμε σε σενα αν δεν βρεθει καποιος αλλος οπως λες !   ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αλκηστη...εχει καποια συγκενεια με αυτο που θα δωσεις σε εμενα?μπαμπας τιποτα?ειναι γλκιτατος παντως!!!

----------


## alkisti

οχι καμια απολητως ... ναι ειναι πολυ ζουζουνι ! εμενα η μουσουδιτσα του μ αρεσει !

----------


## Niva2gr

Άλκηστή μου, αν είναι ακόμα διαθέσιμος, μπορεί να περάσει αύριο η Αντιγόνη να τον πάρει, όταν θα πάρει και του Άγγελου.

----------


## Antigoni87

Οκ κι από εμένα Άλκηστη! Αν τελικά τον δώσεις στη Μαρία, θα πάρω αυτόν του Άγγελου, της Μαρίας και του φίλου μου που λέγαμε  :winky:  
(Πραγματικά δε μπορούσαν να βρεθούν καλύτεροι γονείς για τα τυχερά χαμστεράκια  ::  )

----------


## alkisti

ok παιδια !!!! ειμαστε συμφωνοι !!!!   ::

----------


## alkisti

το χαμστεράκι δόθηκε στην Αντιγόνη προσωρινά (όπως και τα υπόλοιπα) και μετά ο Κεφτές θα πάει σε μια πολύύύύ καλή μαμά την Μαρία   ::   ! Όπως και τα άλλα χαμστεράκια σε πολύ καλούς μπαμπάδες   ::

----------

